# PM1236 Mounted with Engine Hoist & Leveler



## chhedausa (Jan 8, 2015)

Just got the Lathe mounted and initially leveled with Mason mounts. I went with a 2 ton crane with a 2 ton leveler to lift it.  May be overkill but made me feel safer.  I was lucky to have a couple of helpers as well, although it could be done by one person fairly easily.

It feels very very unstable, and I am going to reinforce the stand and maybe put larger solid feet on the 4 middle mounts.

Any ideas on other options to make it more rigid/stable?


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks good. For stability consider an angle iron frame around each stand with feet in front and behind the cabinets.

Dave


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Or put concrete anchors in, and bolt it directly to the floor.  It will add rigidity to the machine, reduce noise, and you will never have to worry about it falling over.

Full disclosure: my lathe is sitting on machinery pads just like yours, cause the professional solution I described above is too much work...


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 8, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Or put concrete anchors in, and bolt it directly to the floor.  It will add rigidity to the machine, reduce noise, and you will never have to worry about it falling over.
> 
> Full disclosure: my lathe is sitting on machinery pads just like yours, cause the professional solution I described above is too much work...




I may have to move the lathe at some point and also the floor is very badly done.  There are raises and dips all over the place.  Too much work for now.

I am thinking to maybe bolt in a piece of plywood on the back since I will not need to use the coolent tank more than once a year, and run 2x6 supports on the sides along the floor.


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 9, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> Looks good. For stability consider an angle iron frame around each stand with feet in front and behind the cabinets.
> 
> Dave



Thank you.  I saw that another member on the forum had done the iron frame with feet.  That may be a solution for the future.


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 9, 2015)

I also noticed the lathe felt very unstable when I lifted mine.

I purposely made it "tailstock heavy" when balancing the lifting strap, and added a secondaly strap preventing the lathe from tilting too much towards the tailstock.

I can't see any sort of spacer, didn't the strap pry the lead screw out ? Many people bend their leadscrew doing just that.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 9, 2015)

My solution was 4 Mason mounts and 4 solid mounts. Congratulations you will really enjoy this machine.  Check out DarkZero's my1236 thread he has several helpful mods to the lathe.

Rick


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice. Looks good sitting there.  You'll be making chips in no time.


----------



## Chip (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought some ROYAL brand machinery mounts and they seem well made.


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 9, 2015)

tino_ale said:


> I also noticed the lathe felt very unstable when I lifted mine.
> 
> I purposely made it "tailstock heavy" when balancing the lifting strap, and added a secondaly strap preventing the lathe from tilting too much towards the tailstock.
> 
> I can't see any sort of spacer, didn't the strap pry the lead screw out ? Many people bend their leadscrew doing just that.



Sorry, I meant that the stability issue was when it was mounted on the mason mounts.  Lifting with the hoist was very secure.  I fed the straps behind the leadscrew and dro so there was no pressure on them.



Rick,
Thank you.  I will check out DarkZero's thread later this evening.  I saw a thread on the solid mounts, not sure if it was you that posted or someone else, but that is what I plan on doing as soon as I have it fully running.  I am going to also do a few mods for my 9x20, and make some motor arbors for my sanders.  I am excited.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 10, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you.  I did see the base earlier and it looks like a better option than just the solid feet.   I have to make a decision here soon.  I have the lathe cleaned, oiled, and ready to plug in.  I just need to close off or connect the pump wire since I most likely will not use it.


----------

